# كيف نستطيع فصل الرتئحة من الكيروسين



## محمد الترهوني (23 مارس 2007)

كيفية فصل الرائحة من الكيروسين


----------



## softchem (24 مارس 2007)

لا يمكن فصل الرائحة عنه لان الرائحة اصلا هى ابخرة الكيروسين المتطايرة التى يشمها الانسان كما انة لاتوجد مضافات سائلة او صلبة تضاف الية لتقليل الضغط البخارى له لانها تودى الى تقليل قابلية الاحتراق له او تعطى نواتج سامه اثناء الاحتراق


----------



## الصيدلاني (24 مارس 2007)

إن سبب الرائحة الموجودة في الكيروسين يعود إلى وجود مركبات الكبريت فيه تدعى هذه المركبات بالمركبتاناتmercaptans
وهي مركبات ذات رائحة كريهة جداً وهي عادة ما تضاف إلى الغاز الطبيعي لإعطائه رائحة للانتباه في حال حدوث تسرب في الغاز
هناك أكثر من طريقة لإزالة هذه المركبات أو جعلها عديمة الرائحة إلا أن أفضلها هي طريقة التحلية أو doctor sweetening
إن مبدأ هذه الطريقة يعتمد على أن محلول أول أوكسيد الرصاص (litharge) يقوم بأكسدة المركبتانات إلى مركبات ثنائية السلفيد العضوية الموافقة والتي تكون بدورها عديمة الرائحة 
إن أول أوكسيد الرصاص ينحل بشكل جيد في محاليل مركزة من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم مشكلا ما يدعى sodium plumbite وفق المعادلة PbO + 2NaOH = Ha2PbO2 + H2O
عندما نقوم بتحريك المحلول القلوي هذا مع الكيروسين فإنهما لا يمتزجان ولكن المركبتانات الموجودة في الكيروسين تتحد مع الرصاص مشكلة مركبتيد الرصاص المنحل بالكيروسين وفق المعادلة RSH + Na2PbO2 = (RS)2Pb + 2NaOH
الآن نضيف بودرة الكبريت التي تملك لإلفة كبيرة للرصاص فيتشكل معلق أسود اللون هو سلفيد الرصاص ويتم تحويل المركبتيد إلى ثنائي سلفيد ( التي تبقى في الكيروسين) عديمة الرائحة وفق المعادلة RS)2Pb + S = RS – SR + PbS)
عند عدم إضافة الكبريت وبوجود أوكسجين الهواء فإن هذا التحول يحدث ولكن بشكل أبطأ وبشكل غير كامل وفق المعادلة 
(RS)2Pb + S = RS – SR + PbS

أتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت إجابة وافية عن سؤالك


----------



## loyal (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تقولي طريقة المعالجة التفصيلية للكيروسين العادي الي كيروسين معالج (عديم الرائحة)
لأن المشروع ده موجود و قائم و أود معرفة عمله


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا لك اخى ممكن تذكر من اين اجد اول اكسيد الرصاص وبدره الكبريت فى مصر


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

افادكم الله


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب الكروسين عديم الرائحة هو نفسه white spirit


----------



## الاميرررر (17 أغسطس 2013)

اظن الجير يمكنة ازالة رائحة الكيروسين


----------



## سلامة فتحي (19 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اول اكسيد الرصاص اسمه التجاري سلاؤن بدره تجده عند محلات الحدايد والبويات والكبريت اسمه كبريت عمودي والله اعلم

​


----------



## yousef_madi (20 يونيو 2014)

سلاؤن بدرة ؟
اصحيح الاسم هكذا ؟


----------



## سلامة فتحي (21 يونيو 2014)

انا قد اشتريته اكثر من مرة من محل حدايد وبويات وهو مسحوق ناعم لونه اصفر مائل الي اللون البرتقالي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (24 يونيو 2014)

الصيدلاني قال:


> إن سبب الرائحة الموجودة في الكيروسين يعود إلى وجود مركبات الكبريت فيه تدعى هذه المركبات بالمركبتاناتmercaptans
> وهي مركبات ذات رائحة كريهة جداً وهي عادة ما تضاف إلى الغاز الطبيعي لإعطائه رائحة للانتباه في حال حدوث تسرب في الغاز
> هناك أكثر من طريقة لإزالة هذه المركبات أو جعلها عديمة الرائحة إلا أن أفضلها هي طريقة التحلية أو doctor sweetening
> إن مبدأ هذه الطريقة يعتمد على أن محلول أول أوكسيد الرصاص (litharge) يقوم بأكسدة المركبتانات إلى مركبات ثنائية السلفيد العضوية الموافقة والتي تكون بدورها عديمة الرائحة
> ...


الحقيقه اخي العزيز لقد عملت تجربه علي عينة سولار بالطريقه التي ذكرتها و فعلا تخلصت من الرائحه فجزاك الله كل خير و نفعنا الله بعلمك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## yousef_madi (6 يوليو 2014)

من اين اشتري بودرة الكبريت والسلاقون غير موجود بمحلات الحدايد والبويات وماهي الكميات المطلوبة وشكرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (7 يوليو 2014)

السلاقون هو خامس اكسيد الرصاص اما اكسيد الرصاص فيوجد في اماكن بيع الكيماويات 
اما عن تبيض الكيروسين فيضاف له تراب تبيض (بليتشن ايرث) و يقلب ثم يترك حتي يرسب اما السولار فله طريقه اخري ستجد شرحها علي الموقع


----------

